# Fish tank glitch 🐠



## hybristophile6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## MD Fey (Mar 17, 2018)

Yup, if you put a fish tank on top of something then it will go down a level and become one with that item when you reload the room. Only happen inside the camper though.


----------

